# Mrs. Shooter Famous Cin roll dough.



## shooterrick (Apr 29, 2010)

Refrigerator Roll Dough

2 packages yeast dissolved in 2 cups water (water must be between 100 to 110 degrees to activate, use only old fashion yeast,  not rapid rise)
½ cup sugar
2 teaspoons salt
¼ cup margarine
1 egg
6 ½ to 7 cups flour
Mix all ingredients into a dough ball, then knead for 12 minutes.

This dough is very versatile, it can be kept in the refrigerator for around 2 weeks.  It will rise in the refrigerator and then you just punch it down and make whatever you want, then let rise again, it will double in size at least the second time.

You can take chunks about the size of a golf ball or a little bigger and make dinner rolls out of it.

You can roll it out to about ¼ inch thick and then mix up butter, sugar and cinnamon and smear it all over the dough.  Roll up into a log and cut about ¾ inch thick for cinnamon rolls.  I always drizzle a little extra of the butter, sugar and cinnamon mixture on the top of the pan of cinnamon rolls. 

You can also make what my Great Grandma called butterhorns.  You just roll out a small amount about the size of a dinner plate pretty thin like the cinnamon roll dough and then cut into 8ths or 10ths depending on the size of the dough like you would cut a pizza.  Then put a pat of butter on the fat end and roll it up and it looks like a horn of plenty (therefore butterhorns)

Bake at 350F about 25 minutes until golden brown.

My Great Grandma did this for every family dinner I can ever remember with approximately 50 people to cook for.  I have never done these but have eaten them and they were wonderful.  I have however made about 100 dinner rolls for every family meal for years since my own Grandma who is now 97 could no longer do it.   Any way as you can see my family has used this recipe for over 100 years and I hope you enjoy it.  If you have any questions at all feel free to PM Rick, I will try to talk you through any problems you might have.  Happy to share and I hope you all enjoy.

Sandy  (Mrs. Shooter)


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 29, 2010)

I will have to try and make these soon. They sound quite good!!


----------



## bassman (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Sandy!  I copied your recipe and will be trying it shortly.  Maybe I'll make some pecan caramel rolls with it.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 29, 2010)

I can attest to the fact that these are great cinnamon rolls. 

I can also say that I had the pleasure of sharing a pot of coffee with Sandy at 5:00 in the morning.  She was going to take the rolls out the refrigerator then go back to bed but ended up hanging around swapping food stories with me while we waited for the rest of Jerry's party to wake up. 

I guess she didn't trust me with the pastry.

Glad to see you post, come back soon.  I know we'll touch base again this fall.

Al and Liz


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2010)

I will try this...thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2010)

I too can tell ya'll these are awesome Thanks Sandy


----------



## walle (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rick, and I'll second the "versatile" for this basic bread.  

To add to the list, you can stretch it out and fry it for fry bread, and it also makes a great pizza.

There's a lot to be said for a good basic bread recipe!  Until Bassman got me hooked on sourdough, that's all I had ever made/used.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks I will be trying that soon


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

I love fresh baked breads.  The wifey has written it down.  Thanks.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I will definitely try this! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S.  See the "White Lily" recipe for buttermilk biscuits here.  They are most awesome!  My grandmother used to make the best biscuits on the planet, and when I asked her for the recipe, she said "It's the same as the recipe on the 'White Lily' label."  So, I tried it, and she wasn't lying one bit -- they were perfect and delicious -- just like grandmom used to make!!!  These are the lightest, fluffiest, and tastiest biscuits in the world!


----------

